# Gus in Heat?



## CocoNUT (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok...Now SOME of you may be astounded that I'm asking this question...but I've just had a brainfart...If you plan on CRITICIZING me or making nasty comments...please save us all the time wasting and move on to another thread.

Ok...our Gus is about 9 months old.  All of the female dogs I've had around me growing up have been spayed so I'm not sure what the "signs" of a bitch in heat are. I mean I obviously know if there's blood dribbles...but in the absence of that...do dogs get REALLY 'barky' like cats HOWL?  (I had never heard a cat in heat until college...I thought this poor cat was being tortured until a friend told me she was in heat!) Would this especially be the case if this is a first heat? 

I was thinking Gus was afraid of the "creepy creatures of the dark" (for those Spongebob fans out there)...and now I'm not so sure.  It's driving my husband nuts and me to distraction!  She's barking ALL FLIPPING night long!  (I've been SERIOUSLY considering an open-type muzzle!) And when she takes her barking break...the goats start bleating!  Gus has also become extra "playful" too! She's actually being really well-behaved otherwise.  

Could any of the LGD breeders out there please help?! Am I going to need to run out and get her an extra-large chastity belt along with a muzzle and ear plugs for all our neighbors?!


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine have never gotten barky. They just have a discharge and are swollen back there. They don't act weird like cats.
You will need to put her up away from any males that may come sniffing around.


----------



## CocoNUT (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks GLENMAR!


----------



## secuono (Sep 24, 2012)

Gus for a girl, may I ask why??

Dogs in heat will chew/lick their bums, scoot on the ground, drip blood or other liquid, will get swollen and/or stand for a male. 


My dogs have started to freak out at night here, but it's because something is out there. I can't find it, but something is there...
Some LGDs bark all night, others are more quiet.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2012)

A friend of mine has 2 GP's. They live within 50 miles of Houston Intercontinental Airport. They couldn't figure out WHY the GP's barked all night long. Finally they figured it out, The dogs lie in wait, facing south, looking toward the sky. When an airplane flys overhead, lights blinking, the dogs bark ferociously and "chase" it away. Then, victorious, they return and wait for the next plane.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2012)

good dogs!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow they are so lucky I have heard Airplanes are vicious predators 

We had GP's years ago they barked all night it is a GP thing IMO and one of the many reasons why I no longer own that breed.
I have never had a dog in heat bark because she was in heat 
sounds like your girl wants to guard and is warning all the night monsters to steer clear, How old is she? All my outside dogs regardless of breed go thru a barking stage where they are scared of the dark and bark at every sound they soon grew out of it (well all but the GP's) and then only bark when there is a real threat but when they were in that stage it drove us all mad and we dreamed of ducktaping their mouths shut


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 25, 2012)

Baymule said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has 2 GP's. They live within 50 miles of Houston Intercontinental Airport. They couldn't figure out WHY the GP's barked all night long. Finally they figured it out, The dogs lie in wait, facing south, looking toward the sky. When an airplane flys overhead, lights blinking, the dogs bark ferociously and "chase" it away. Then, victorious, they return and wait for the next plane.


    That is one of the funniest things I have heard in a long time. I love it.


----------



## CocoNUT (Sep 25, 2012)

Baymule said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has 2 GP's. They live within 50 miles of Houston Intercontinental Airport. They couldn't figure out WHY the GP's barked all night long. Finally they figured it out, The dogs lie in wait, facing south, looking toward the sky. When an airplane flys overhead, lights blinking, the dogs bark ferociously and "chase" it away. Then, victorious, they return and wait for the next plane.


This is too funny! I squeaked a little at work when I read this earlier...I'm sure my stuffy office mates were wondering what was going on! You know...that  makes sense.  The other night while looking out the window over the back yard/pasture, I thought we were being invaided by UFOs! Out over the treeline...I noticed a bright light...SLOWLY moving across the night sky...then I noticed another one...blinking this time! I thought for SURE the aliens were coming for me! (Or the fairies were having fun messing with me!) (Just FYI - our master bathroom has THE BEST view in the whole house...for those of you wondering why I was up staring at the night sky....) Now Gus did NOT bark the entire time! 

I'm sure she's VICIOUSLY protecting us from my outdoor cats!  She does get the other dogs in the valley going too!  

SECUONO: to answer your question as to WHY "Gus" for a girl...long story short...she was SUPPOSED to be a male. Breeder told us she was a male...it didn't matter to us either way...as long as her temprement was sweet - which it is. I kept telling my husband (who wanted a simple, "manly" name) after we'd had her for a little while and got a much CLOSER look at her that "that" didn't look like male parts to me...and he REFUSED to acknowlege I could POSSIBLY be right. Until the VET and YOU GUYS confirmed it for me! I call her "Gustoff" when I'm calling her over! 

HICKORYNECK:  Gus is about 9 months old. I'm hoping it's a phase as well. Duck tape is something my husband would probably do in his sleep-deprived state! It's funny...cause he's all in love with her deep, intimidating bark! Or at least he was....

Today a redtail hawk was flying low over my yard and pasture...looking for prey I'm sure! I "alerted" the guineas who were free ranging (looking mighty crazy while running around and squaking I should add)...and finally Gus noticed.  Poor thing...she looked like she thought she was getting dive-bombed by the thing! Running around...barking and carrying on...running over to the deck stairs to get up high! Leaving the goats to fend for themselves! lol  Crazy dog! 

I also figured it out...she's addicted to feathers! she wants the chicken and duck feathers...!


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 4, 2012)

So it turns out my prediction was spot-on. Gus is in heat.  Now part two to my original question: how long does a dog's "heat" last?  The poor thing is uncomfortable to say the least!


----------



## Karma (Oct 4, 2012)

Usually it lasts around 3 weeks though occasionally I have seen some older bitches and the odd younger dog go as little as 10days and as many as 40days, though technically you may not see the signs as early as she is actually in season. Some start with a pretty silent season and you don't really take "notice" until they are in their 2nd week. 

To add to the signs - swollen vulva, discharge which may or may not be "drippy"(usually doesn't happen till they are in full standing heat), more frequent urination, slight changes in mood/temperment, some bitches go off their food which really is not a huge concern - a healthy dog won't starve itself.  Every dog is slighty different but usually the most noticeable thing is swelling and more frequent urination. If she doesn't drip or have much discharge, a paper towel or hunk of tp pressed to her vulva should show discharge if there is any.

You really should keep track of her cycle not only to prevent her from getting pregnant so early but also for health issues females are most prone to uterine infections after their heat cycles. I mark it on the calendar on the first day I notice and on the last which helps me pinpoint the length- count 6 months ahead and go back one week mark it with something so when you see it you will remember and can be on "heat watch" though since she is 9 months have having her first her cycle could be longer - if it doesn't happen at 6 months I would check her weekly until the second to establish a good baseline. Especially with dogs that are kept outdoors I would be careful and want to know cycle length because uterine infections like Pyometra can be deadly if left too long, knowing the typical length of her cycle can let you know quickly when odd discharge should NOT be there which can let you get her medical attention much faster.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 4, 2012)

A bitch will usually bleed for 10 days then it will turn a kind of clear she will swell (down there) gradually over this time, when she is really swollen and I mean It's big... like  this is when she can get pregnant... everydog is a bit different but generally the 13th-15th day are breeding days. Honestly that is just a general guideline. Some dogs are 11-13th day. It's not uncommon for Anatolians to have heat cycles that last a month. A bitch should cycle every 6 months, but there are some breeds that will cycle every 4 months-they usually end up being "bad breeders" though.The best thing is to check her "parts" everyday because you might not know when day 1 started, some bitches are messy but some are immaculate and keep themselves super clean
1. observe daily
2. watch for bleeding to stop
3. swelling
4. put your hand by her tail- if she flags(moves it to the side and lifts slighty) she is ready to recieve a mate
5.males will try to mount the whole cycle BUT a Bitch will not "stand" for a male until it's "time" she may even attack a male if she's not ready.

Remember the counting of days is just a base line. I've seen bitches ready at 11 days and as late as 15days. Keep her seperate til swelling subsides. Most people recommend separating throughout the whole cycle which is wise because the males will drive them nuts and you don't want your female hurting the male. I had a GSD that would attack the face of a male suitor if she was not ready-not good. Also females also have the instinct to mate and may try to escape their enclosures looking for a mate. If you have a male around they can get a bit nasty/ancy around even there most favorite person. If you need to know about false pregnancy just ask, they do happen.

Hope this helps-just kind of general info


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 5, 2012)

Good GRAVY! 
Well I know she was bleeding as of two days ago. I didn't realize it would last that long! 
I tried to help her out and kinda hose her off and Great Jumping Horny Toads did her "lady parts" look really swollen and angry ! I felt SOOOO bad for her! I thought I had it rough! Fortunately she's still in a decent mood...just wants to be loved up on. 
Although she IS running around in the early am...barking and carrying on! 
I'm keeping track tho...


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 5, 2012)

At least a full 2 weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2012)

CocoNut- just wanted to say I think your original question was a great one!
So many times people don't ask something because they feel embarrassed or they are "chastised" for asking.... I always think "ya don't know til ya know" no question is dumb or stupid and people that make others feel that way.. well... 

With a bit of diligence (and it does get easier after a few times) you will do just fine keeping Gus puppy free! The key is really making sure other people in the house "get it"! They really need to understand and must be diligent too! I have never had an accidental mating in the 35 years of working with dogs. I am not a big fan of spaying a bitch- for many reasons. I have no problem with castrating a male though. I understand the big push for spay/neuter in a general sense. You are wise to let your girl fully mature first before spaying (if that's what you choose in the end). There are pros/cons to spaying early and late. 
For female pups as they are growing they may have an occasional yellowish  discharge, however it should not smell, it may last for a few days, it is from a hormonal "surge"so to speak as the female grows. It is not Pyometra. Pyometra is a uterine infection. accompanied by smelly greenish mucous, high fever, lethargy, loss of appetite and a very sick animal! That is the number one term a vet uses to get people to spay their females, I find it a ridiculous scare tactic and pyometra does not happen that often,but it can be deadly. There is also less occurance if you allow a bitch to whelp a litter of pups and if a bitch is spayed then there is no possiblity because there is no uterus. It generally occurs in older bitches that have never had a litter, and overbred bitches.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 6, 2012)

Southern is right...there are no dumb questions and that is the beauty of BYH and the mostly wonderful people on here willing to share their experiences and offer advice.  I've asked really dumb questions and got super good answers.  I love this community!


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you Southern! I've grown up with nothing but spayed females! All of our cats are spayed/neutered and my experience is pretty limited... I'm generally a BIG advocate of spaying and neutering, however, Gus has a phenomenal temprement and I think waiting until she's FULLY mature to make that decision is the right thing to do. The only UNALTERED animal I grew up with was a dalmation male...Zorro. My dad always wanted to breed him...or have the option. I guess he couldn't bring himself to "de-male" another male. (I personally don't have a problem with it!) That damned dog was a NIGHTMARE! He and I ended up fighting over my arm one day when he decided it was a chew toy! 

I don't know how you've been able to have 35 years of this though! Good lord she barks and carries on ALL day and night! She'll be fine for a while then go ON and ON and ON! It's driving me NUTS...nevermind my poor neighbors! Her barking echoes across the entire valley! Shes funny...she comes running under our bedroom window to get going...then runs back and forth along the back of the house to make SURE we hear her....

I'm glad I have you all to turn to and ask these questions! Thank you!


----------



## Grazer (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree it's good to try and wait with spaying/neutering large breeds until they are fully matured. And on the bright side in some Sarplaninac lines females come in heat only once every 8 to 11-12 months.
So hopefully that will be the case with Gus as well, it would make your lives a whole lot easier lol


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh Grazer - that would be WONDERFUL! We could always HOPE right?  Since she is 10 months old and this is her FIRST "heat"......

She really is a sweetheart and a love. 

Although...might I say that STINKER worked a part of the fence DOWN (bent it down...didn't go under) and got into our pasture and was chasing our pastured birds around this morning! My husband comes RUNNING into the living room...trying to get his shoes on as fast as possible...apparently the guinea ruckus woke him up! (Not normally like him to care about the birds!) Of course three of our goats followed her into the pasture and were happily munching on the goodies! Gus got our Blue Wheaton Roo in her mouth but dropped him (alive) when daddy told her to "leave it"...which is REALLY good! Let's just say...daddy was out there putting up 5 foot fencing up in the cool misty morning weather.  When I came out...Gus was acting like she'd won the lottery...UNTIL I looked at her and say "Nau-tee"...and she just drooped her head down to give me her "ashamed" look and tried to SUCK UP to me. After I spent a good 10 minutes giving her "the look"...she realized she had been naughty and calmed down a bit. 
My poor husband...he complains (lovingly of course) about our animals...but I think he adores them as much as I do! With all the not-so-smart things he does...I can't get mad at him when he's out there chasing goats in the pasture, saving my birds, and patroling the yard in the middle of the night with Gus!


----------



## Grazer (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes and hey at least it's never boring with good ol' Gus  Hopefully she'll be doing these kind of things less and less as she matures and hopefully she's one of those Sarplaninac females that only come in heat once a year lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)

coconut- lets see a picture of gus!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20348&p=5

Scroll down and you'll see Gus in all of her glory! 

I JUST found her eating my BEST roo!  Not too far away was my turkey hen (super friendly with my daughter and I) in SHOCK....missing feathers and unable to walk. 
Gus was scolded THOROUGHLY! THEN I caught her outside of our yard...stalking the guineas in our pasture! I couldn't figure out HOW she'd gotten out of the yard! So I commanded her to get back over here...and followed her...and FOUND the "hole" in the fence. So now that's blocked off and she is NOW tied up to the deck.  As i was leaving the yard...she tried to go after one of my outdoor cats! These teen years SUCK!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

If Gus is in heat, she really shouldn't be running around outside. 
The scent is strong, and she will be drawing in male dogs from miles around. 
One of my 1st dogs as an adult was from an accidental breeding. They had the in heat female in their barn to keep her "safe"- and the male dog ate through the solid wooden barn door to get to her. 
Also, fences are no deterrent - the female will back up to the fence to let a male access her when in standing heat. 
Just thought you should know!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi coconut! Your Gus.... what ta do?  I can't remember, do you have other dogs with her? I know she's in heat and a "teen" so to speak, but I wonder if she is not also just plain bored. Dogs are pack animals, they always do better when they have another dog. They are able to get their energy out, practice their skills etc. When dogs are "alone" they tend to do naughty things and those naughty things are usually very destructive.

Sorry about your chicken  , I  my chickens too!

and I agree with Alice!  btw alice saw your OES pics LOVE 'EM!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Southern  I love my dogs 

And one more thing about Gus - I do want to support you for not spaying her early, like so many vets and rescue people promote. They need their hormones to develop properly. 
Bone growth, temperament and many other traits are controlled by the male and female sex hormones.  Early altering arrests bones in growth (you want to wait until the growth plates are sealed) at different rates - causing structural issues within the body. Also, they have found that early altering causes a thinner and spindlier bone - the dogs look "twiggy", instead of solid. This is especially true of the medium to larger breeds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Alice you are so right...but sad to say most people don't know the truth. There really are consequences to ripping out the reproductive system of a female dog. I think it is better to educate people on canine reproduction. 

Coconut- How did you come across your girl anyway? Not a "common" breed. There are quite a few LGD breeds I'd never heard of before a year ago. LGD ownership is a whole different "Dog world".   I used to show groom Tibetan Mastiffs, awesome dogs! The ones here in the states are not very consistent in type though. Originally I thought of getting a Kuvasz, I love their personality and their working attitude. Very hard to find, so then it was 2nd choice between an Anatolian and a pyr. I had more experience with the Anatolian. Ended up being very blessed with my 2 pyr males. ...and still ended up 4 months later with an anatolian  (my farm partner belongs to her-and yes I said that right  ) LOVE MY PYRS!


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh Boy! I truly hope Gus isn't bored! She has an awful LOT of toys...digs up things in the yard to fling around AND has the 4 goats as her "partners in crime."  She plays fetch with anything you throw for her...sticks, chunks of wood, toys, ANYTHING! 

I'm not sure how that hole in the fence got there.  It does explain why I found the goats in the pasture the other day...and they couldnt' figure out how to get back in until I opened the gate. Apparently Gus is good at remembering these things! The goats haven't followed her  out again since...so I guess they learned their lesson?  Gus has now been "confined" to a set area.  My poor 8 year old daughter ran into the house yesterday exclaiming how "Gus is pregnant" because her backside was SOOO swollen! I had to explain (again) about the "cycle" process to her.  

Now I'm probably VERY naieve, but we haven't had ANY other dogs around at all.  NONE. Haven't seen any around our property...our neighbor has an old, spayed female dog.  Now I know that doesn't mean there aren't dogs roaming around, however, we haven't seen or heard any.  Some guy has some hunting dogs...waaaaay up on the mountain...but those dogs are valuable and hence in dog runs. Gus HATES being inside...and our cats feel the same! Am I correct in remembering that generally a male dog will "guard" his bitch?  Or do they do the "one night stand" thing as well?  I have been checking to see if she's "standing" and so far...she doesn't like me being attentive to her hind quarters. 

As far as how we ended up with her...it just kinda happened.  I had been thinking of getting an LGD for a while...especially after getting our goats!  I happened to see an add for a litter of Shar puppies...did my research...met the parents/breeders/puppies...and fell in love!  She was SUPPOSED to be a male, but there was a mix up...we wouldn't trade her for anything.  (At least until I find her chomping and stalking my chickens!) We didn't realize we'd NEED two of them...she is our only canine child at the moment.  I'm TRYING to convince my hubby that she'd be better with a sibling...but he's not buying it! (Not yet anyways....)

I LOVE mastiffs! I love the various Mastiff breeds.  My goal, when I was a younger lady, was to get a BIG Mastiff and HE could be my boyfriend and keep me company!  Now I have a big fluffy puppy!  (I LOVE BIG and FLUFFY!)
PLUS I spin and crochet...so I'm thinking I'll try spinning Gus' fur in the spring...when it starts to warm up!


----------

